# جل معقم اليدين



## mahmudtouch (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهلو سمحتم انا بحاجة ماسة لصناعة التاتش المعقم لليدين ارجو منكم المساعدة في طريقة التحضير


----------



## chemicaleng (8 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

الاخ الكريم فى عدة دراسات تمت على معقمات الايدى وجد ان الحد الادنى لكمية الكحول الواجب ان تتواجد فى التركيب حتى يمكنة من قتل البكتريا يجب ان لا تقل عن 60 % فى حال استعمال الكحول الايثيلى ولعمل تركيبة اقتصادية وفعالة من الممكن البدء من هذة النقطة 

1 - 38.660 كغم ماء مقطر 
2 - 0.250 كغم كاربابول (*Carbopol®* Ultrez 21 Polymer ) 
3 - 0.500 كغم بروبيلين كليكول 
4 - 60.000 كغم كحول ايثيلى ( Ethanol, Absolute, 96 wt% ) 
5 - 0.500 كغم هيدرومول استر ( Hydramol™* PGPL Ester ) 
6 - 0.090 كغم امينوميثايل بروبانول ( Aminomethyl Propanol ) 

يرش الكاربابول على وجة الماء المنزوع الايونات ( المقطر ) ويترك حتى يتشرب بالماء ثم ابدأ فى التقليب ( بسرعة 200 دورة / دقيقة ) لمدة 5 دقائق ثم ابدآ فى اضافة باقى المكونات على نفس الترتيب وحتى التمازج التام مع ملاحظة ان المادة رقم 6 هى التى ستعادل الكاربابول وتعطية شكل الجل . 

ملاحظة : التركيبة من الشركة المصنعة للكاربابول 
اللة الموفق


----------



## hanyazazy (8 أبريل 2010)

هذه التركيبة ينقصها الماده الفعاله وهو التراى كلوزان 
والتركيبة العلمية الصحيحة سوف تجدها على موقع هانى العزازى 
http://hanyazazy.ahlamontada.com/
تحياتى لكم 
هانى العزازى


----------



## chemicaleng (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم المهندس / هانى العزازى ( وان كنت اعتقد انك كيميائى ولست مهندس )
اعتقد ان ما ينقصنا هو بعض الحلم ( التروى ) لان هذا هو ما ارى انة ينقصك ؟؟؟ عدا عن الذوق طبعا وان اى حديث غير مبنى على اساس علمى هو مجرد ( كلام فض مجالس ) ولنناقش الامر بهدوء 
- سبق ان قلت لك اكثر من مرة ان ما تفعلة غير اخلاقى وان الاعلان عن موقعك ممكن ان يكون خلال قنوات اعلانية 
- لقد زرت موقعك ولم اجد غير صورك الكريمة تزينة و ( في هذا المنتدى :: 0 عضو مُسجل, 0 عُضو مُختفي و 1 زائر) و ( أكبر عدد للأعضاء المتواجدين في هذا المنتدى في نفس الوقت كان 5 بتاريخ الثلاثاء أبريل 06, 2010 9:19 pm ) 
- ان الدخول الى المنتدى يجب ان يكون عبر التسجيل ( لوجود اسرار ربما ) 

هذا عن اسلوبك ولكن لنعود لتركيبة الجل المعقم :
- تقول ان التركيبة تنقصها المادة الفعالة ؟؟؟ واسئلك وما هو الكحول الايثيلى ؟ الموجود بنسبة 60 % ومرفق مع الرد ملف بة دراسة عن قوة وفعالية مطهرات الايدى وارجوا ان تقرأها ( وقد تواصلت مع كاتبتها واكدت نشرها فى عدة مجلات علمية ) وعلى كل حال النتائج للدراسة هى 
Conclusions
Alcohol hand disinfectant is:
1. Fast-acting bactericidal and fungicidal agent with optimal anti-microbial spectrum
2. Low risk biocide which is safe for environment and non-toxic to people. Completely
biodegradable.
3. Alcohols with the addition of appropriate emollients and moisturizers are less irritant
on skin than any antiseptic or non-antiseptic detergents.
4. During complex hand hygiene providing procedure isn’t possible biocide active
substances neutralization by anionic surfactants.
5. It requires less time to put preparation on hands which is really important in status
with high intensity of work
6. Alcohol hand disinfectant provides excellent hand care in conditions when water
sources aren’t available.

اما عن المطهرات المعتمدة على البيوسايد وخلافة فلها اساليب اخرى وتعمل فى وجود الماء غالبا 
واقول لك الحق ارجوا ان تعيد التفكير فى اسلوب اعلانك 
ولى ملاحظوة على الفلاش الموجود فى موقعك عن الاحوال فى مصر ؟؟؟ لان مصر اكبر من ان يعبر عن احوالها بهذة الصورة المبتذلة وحسبنا اللة ونعم الوكيل 
وعذرا اخوانى لكن واللة ان الحق ما ابقى لنا احدا 
واللة والموفق


----------



## اسلام البدوي (9 أبريل 2010)

جزيل الشكر للأخchemicaleng ونطلب من إدارة المنتدى مراقبة الأعلانات بشكل جيد ودقيق


----------



## nada 23 (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل صحيح ان carbopol هي بودرة جل للشعر و Carbomer لجل اليدين او لا يوجد فرق 
وشكراً


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## العجمىى (10 أبريل 2010)

nada 23 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل صحيح ان carbopol هي بودرة جل للشعر و Carbomer لجل اليدين او لا يوجد فرق
> وشكراً
> لا يوجد فرق بينهما carbopol و Carbomer


----------



## العجمىى (10 أبريل 2010)

hanyazazy قال:


> هذه التركيبة ينقصها الماده الفعاله وهو التراى كلوزان
> والتركيبة العلمية الصحيحة سوف تجدها على موقع هانى العزازى
> http://hanyazazy.ahlamontada.com/
> تحياتى لكم
> هانى العزازى


 اخى اتقى الله انت عارف ان ده ممنوع فالمنتدى ومش ده مكانه ثانيا اخى انت عامل كده برضه فى منتدى نحو الكيمياء وعلى فكرة انا اشتركت فالمنتدى بتعاك وموجدتش جديد فيه وانا مع الاخ chemicaleng فى كل كلامه


----------



## chemicaleng (10 أبريل 2010)

العجمىى قال:


> اخى اتقى الله انت عارف ان ده ممنوع فالمنتدى ومش ده مكانه ثانيا اخى انت عامل كده برضه فى منتدى نحو الكيمياء وعلى فكرة انا اشتركت فالمنتدى بتعاك وموجدتش جديد فيه وانا مع الاخ chemicaleng فى كل كلامه


السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم العجمى 
من الواضح ان نفس الاسلوب يتكرر ولكن المهم ان لا ننجرف معة 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (10 أبريل 2010)

nada 23 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل صحيح ان carbopol هي بودرة جل للشعر و Carbomer لجل اليدين او لا يوجد فرق
> وشكراً


السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
المركبين الاثنان عبارة عن مسمكات والمهم هو حسن اختيار النوع المناسب حسب باقى المواد فى التركيبة وحسب ال ph والاملاح الذائبة وووو 
وغالبا ما يمدنا ال (tds) للمادة بمعلومات كافية ونكمل الاختيار بطريقة التجربة والخطأ 
ولنأخذ مثال ال (carbopol ) مثلا يوجد منة الانواع التالية (حسب نوع المونومر المحضر منة ) :

Carbopol homopolyers are polymers of acrylic acid crosslinked withallyl sucrose or allyl pentaerythritol
Carbopol copolymers are polymers of acrylic acid and C10-C30 alkyl acrylate crosslinked with allyl pentaerythritol
Carbopol interpolymers are a carbomer homopolymer or copolymer that contains a block copolymer of polyethylene glycol and a long chain alkyl acid ester
كما يوجد نوعان ( من ناحية المذيب المحضر فية ) وهما : 
Benzene Grade Carbopol 
Non-Benzene Carbopo
وكل منها مناسب لوضع معين كما ان الشركات المنتجة قد تنتج من الاسم التجارى الواحد اكثر من عشرين صنف كل واحد مناسب لوضع معين .

اما ال (Carbomer ) فهو polyvinyl carboxy polymer ومهم جدا الاسلوب الذى يتم بة عمل الجل ويوجد منة عدة درجات لنفس الاسباب السالف ذكره 
والمختصر ان الاثنان هما اسماء تجارية لمسمكات والاختيار بناء على الهدف والتركيبة والافضل والواجب الرجوع لتعليمات المصنع 
واللة الموفق


----------



## jamilaj1 (10 أبريل 2010)

انشالله بتحصل بعض المعلومات على الرابط التالي

http://www.uaebbs.com/vb/showthread.php?t=217


----------



## hanyazazy (11 أبريل 2010)

تركيبة الاريال الاقتصادية الصينية تم وضعها على منتدى هانى العزازى

http://hanyazazy.ahlamontada.com

تحياتى لكم هانى العزازى


----------



## شاهر 22 (19 مارس 2013)

السلام علايكم حاب اسالك بخصوص معقم الايدي هل يجب استعمال خلاط مخصص ستانلس مثلا ,انا عندي خلاط بلاستك فقط هل ينفع


----------



## شاهر 22 (19 مارس 2013)

الله المستعان


----------



## احمد عبد العزيز يس (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
حد يعرف كيفية تحضير الشحم الكلسيومى والصوديومى فأنا احترت فى تحضيرة فلو يوجد طريقة ارجو ان تدلونى عليها لانى اريد ان اقيم مشروع لانتاج الشحم ولا توجد اى معلومات مفيدة على النت فى طريقة التحضير ملها خاطئة ارجو الرد سريعا للأهمية


----------

